# Rate my Ortiz banner.



## ORTIZ (Jul 10, 2006)

Rate this Ortiz banner I've made.
This hasn't been my best peice of work but I like it.

P.S And just so you know, I'm SKA on weforums.com


----------



## mgn8388 (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice one. I like it


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

That's tight! 5 out of 5
now make one for me of sean sherk,matt huhges,and vitor belfort plz. I will give you 100 points if you do.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Its coo kind of hard to see 4/5.. Can u make a tank abbott one?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice job bro. I like it. Only thing I would've done differently is...not splash over the seperate photos with such a light color. Also, some fire behind his name would have looked awesome as well. Good job though.

*9/10*

:thumbsup:


----------



## rana (Jun 3, 2006)

me like, well done


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

nice work, 8/10 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*@MGN8388- How did you get a movie clip in your signature.*


----------

